#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  Lasershows gevaarlijk voor de ogen??

## LJ Gerrit

Zoals gisteren avond werd beweerd door een medewerker van Resal Laser in het prgramma Editie.nl van RTL4, is het gebruik van Lasers in discotheken en op evenementen gevaarlijk voor de bezoekers.
Dit naar aanleiding van een ongeluk in Israel.
Voor het complete interview kijk even op:

http://www.rtl.nl/actueel/editienl/

Wat is jullie mening omtrent dit interview??

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Hallo, 

ik ben het er absoluut mee eens dat de overheid ook op dit vlak zeer laks is. Navraag over regels en wetten is bij en zover ik weet andere collegae op niets uitgelopen. Er zijn geen wetten, of men weet het niet. 
Dat onjuist gebruik (Audience scanning ) tot schade kan leiden is bij mij iig bekent. Maar met zoveel dingen denkt men al snel dat men kennis heeft en de veelgemaakte opmerking, iemand die een paar lasercrabjes heeft, bied een complete lasershow aan, zet bovendien onze markt te kijk en zullen de goeie weer onder de slechte lijden....

----------


## test12

Wij weten dat er mensen zijn die niet al te best beseffen waar ze mee bezig zijn.
Heb meegemaakt dat iemand met een 6w laser via glasvezel wat rond zit te zwaaien in een beurshal om de connectie met de spiegel te herstellen (echt prutswerk).
De vergelijking met vuurwerk is wat overdreven, vuurwerk schept hele andere mogelijkheden.

m.v.g. Herman

----------


## ronny

> citaate vergelijking met vuurwerk is wat overdreven, vuurwerk schept hele andere mogelijkheden



persoonlijk vind ik vuurwerk nog gevaarlijker dan. Ik deel ook de mening dat er strenger mag opgetreden worden tegen het gebruik van lasers. Nu op de grote evenementen zijn de lasers altijd bedient door gekwalificeerd personeel, maar op de kleinere fuifjes zie je ook al veel lasers opduiken en die worden niet altijd goed gebruikt.

Ik heb het nu wel over de al iets grotere lasers, niet over de spooky blue/varianten. Hoewel je natuurlijk ook met deze dingen al enige voorzichtigheid zult moeten behouden.

mvg
ronny

----------


## Lazy

Dit is ook een van de grote overwegingen waar ik op het moment mee zit...

Ik zou zelf heel graag een redelijk professionele laser aan willen schaffen maar zit me af te  vragen of dit wel verstandig is.. Je bent met gevaarlijk spul bezig en zeker omdat het bij mij voor drive in show gebruik bedoelt is. Dus denk op het moment dat het misschien verstandiger is om als je een laser nodig hebt hem gewoon te huren bij een bedijf dat ik ken en wat zich volledig concentreerd op lasershows... Die shows worden met het jaar goedkoper en die mensen hebben degelijke spullen en belangrijker nog het verstand!!

Maar om even terug te komen op het onderwerp: Ik denk dat er veel strengere eisen moeten komen op het gebruik van lasers.. Waarom moet iemand wel een certificaat hebben om iets te mogen vliegen maar mag iedere ""idioot" zo maar een laser kopen en er mee doen wat hij zelf wil...

----------


## Controller

Ik kan me hier ook in vinden, je moet tegenwoordig al voor veel dingen in ons vakgebied certificaten hebben en waarom nog niet voor laser?

De vergelijk van vuurwerk is denk ik niet makkelijk te makken wat dat kan ploffen en dat is bijna niet te sturen als dat echt goed fout gaat.



PS: Welk muziekje zat eronder bij die enkele opbouwende beam?

----------


## mcdive

laser is gevaarlijk, dat is zeker waar, maar je moet gewoon uitzien wat je ermee doet, ik werk nu al 2.5 voor ASTRAL LASERTECHNOLOGIES en heb ook al op veel evenementen ermee gezeten, gaan van 5W colorshots tot 7W of zelfs meer argon lasers, één compacte straall is altijd slecht (kan bewijzen door de velen gaatjes in mijn T shirt :-))
maar zolang je nooit compacte stralen in de richting van de mensen stuurt is het niet zo gevaarlijk.
wanneer je een laser bedient moet je niet alleen mee gaan op de muziek maar ook uitkijken dat niemand door de compacte stralen loopt (wanneer je met verschillende spiegels werkt bvb.)

Dus de vraag dan : "is het onveilig ?    ja zeker bij verkeerd gebruik, maar dan is een movinghead ook gevaarlijk hoor. als de juiste personen ermee bezig zijn zal er niet veel kunnen fout gaan.

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mcdive_
> [Dus de vraag dan : "is het onveilig ?    ja zeker bij verkeerd gebruik, maar dan is een movinghead ook gevaarlijk hoor. als de juiste personen ermee bezig zijn zal er niet veel kunnen fout gaan.



Ja, kan me wel ergens vinden in je stelling... maar om de gevaren van een movinghead te vergelijken met lasers?

Het is niet het toestel wat gevaarlijk is, maar wel de 'uitwerking' van het toestel, cfr de laserstraal.  Idem voor pyrotechnics.
En bij heads kan je niet spreken van die 'directe' gevaren!

----------


## mcdive

daar heb je wel gelijk in maar als een MH slecht wordt geistalleerd en dan naar beneden komt heb je het ook vlaggen he.

maar het is misschien en te groot verschil, beter zijn de pyro, die vind ik echt wel veel gevaarlijk dan een laser, enkel al voor de brand die kan veroorzaakt worden.
liever ne knappe laser dan veel pyros op mijn party hoor  :Smile:

----------


## Van_Diemen

Toch blijft het raar...de experts op dit gebied geven aan dat er qua wet- en regelgeving flink wat veranderd moet worden. De overheid blijft een laks beleid voeren. 

Voor alles gelden in dit land (NL) zoveel regels en wetten. Ook voor de meest onnozele dingen. Voor zoiets groots (want daar mag je het toch over hebben als we spreken over grote partys waar tien duizenden mensen op afkomen) blijven ze de kop in het zand steken.

Het is te hopen dat er niet eerst iets ernstigs moet gebeuren voordat men eindelijk eens wat gaan doen. En daar gaat de vergelijking met het vuurwerk wel op. Voor de explosie in Enschede werd er nooit gecontroleerd op vuurwerk opslagplaatsen na die bewuste dag gaan er genoeg handelaren failliet omdat ze ineens niet aan de eisen voldoen. Zelfde geldt voor het volendam verhaal. Nooit hoor je ze over brandveiligheid, na die dag...houden ze er niet over op!

Het is shit om te constateren...maar in dit land geldt: Eerst iets ernstigs gebeuren dan pas iets doen [V]

Persoonlijk vind ik een 15/16 jarige met een hobby drive in en een spooky blue al een fout begin. Het betreft hier misschien maar kleine vermogens, maar ook die kunnen bij fout gebruik ernstige gevolgen hebben! .... een laserpen is zoveel ophef over geweest .... waarom dan niet over apparaten met 100X zoveel vermogen .... het zijn dezelfde 'debielen' die ze mogen gebruiken !!!

Groeten,

Chris

----------


## test12

Hallo van diemen 

De vergelijkingen die je aan haalt zijn niet geheel rieel.
Met de gangbare lasers (zelfs met die van 7w) krijg je niet voor elkaar wat in Enschede gebeurd is.
Het risico wat je met de kleinere loopt (80mw), bij doordacht gebruik (RTFM), is naar mijn mening acceptabel. 
Velen maken met hun geluids set meer slachtoffers.

m.v.g. Herman

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door test12_
> 
> 
> Het risico wat je met de kleinere loopt (80mw), bij doordacht gebruik (RTFM), is naar mijn mening acceptabel. 
> Velen maken met hun geluids set meer slachtoffers.



Besef je wel welke bullshit je eigenlijk schrijft? Het is niet omdat je oren fluiten (en dus *pijn* doen) dat er blijvende schade optreedt. Het is wel zo dat een laserstraaltje van 80mW eventjes in jouw ogen blijvende schade zal opleveren (en *geen pijn* zal doen). Door zo'n uitspraken (ik voel niets, dus het kan geen kwaad) zal het eerst eens serieus moeten foutlopen voor sommigen beseffen hoe laat het is...

----------


## test12

Ik schop liever niet iemand tegen het zere been, maar ben van mening dat hier verkeerde conclussies getrokken worden.
Niet alleen op horen maar ook zien. En lees ook eerdere posting van mij in deze topic.

m.v.g. Herman

----------


## turbomaster

waarom niet gewoon zeggen zoals het is? al het materiaan dat we gebruiken kan gevaarlijk zijn of het nu pyro, lazer, mhtjes of geluid is. zolang het niet gebruikt wordt door iemand die weet wat ie doet gaan er altijd problemen zijn.

----------


## test12

Hallo Turbomaster

Welkom op het forum.
Je doet je naam nu al eer aan. Ik onderschrijf je statement voor 100%.

m.v.g. Herman

----------


## axs

Ik niet voor 100%

De reden heb ik jullie al duidelijk gemaakt!

De DIRECTE gevaren liggen op een heel ander domein!
Bij lasers/pyro komen dezelfde veiligheidsaspecten boven als bij heads (riggingtechnisch, naar beneden komen van onderdelen, elektrisch,...) 

*maar BIJKOMEND*

 nog de gevaren van laserlicht (met alle gekende gevaren!!!!) en pyro-elementen (kruid, rondvliegende overblijfselen...)

Het vergelijken van beiden gaat echt niet op! Aangezien sowieso al dezelfde maatregelen (mechanisch, elektrisch) moeten genomen worden voor beiden.  Maar voor heads stopt het daar ook ongeveer(buiten de bewegingen)


Als je met lasers of pyro begint val je dadelijk al in een totaal ander veiligheidsrisico!


Maar ben het wel mee eens dat je de kennis moet hebben om met beiden deftig te kunnen werken op een verantwoorde manier!

En idd... heb ook mijn twijfels over een 14-18 jarige met een laser...

----------


## test12

Als ik naar boven wil doe ik dit met een trap en als ik de grond in wil met een schop.

m.v.g. Herman

----------


## Van_Diemen

Volgens mij kunnen hier een paar mensen niet lezen:




> citaat:
> Het is te hopen dat er niet eerst iets ernstigs moet gebeuren voordat men eindelijk eens wat gaan doen. En daar gaat de vergelijking met het vuurwerk wel op.



lees nou nog eens wat er staat...ik zeg niet dat de gevolgen even groot zijn...ik zeg dat de manier van werken (of nou juist niet) van de overheid zo werkt : *EERST MOET ER IETS GEBEUREN VOORDAT ZE WAT DOEN.*

En ik mag dan geen 'pro' zijn in deze wereld. Maar je hoeft mij niet te vertellen dat je met een laser geen explosie ala Enschede kan maken. Laten we elkaar nou niet voor debiel uit gaan maken! Dat is het doel niet!

Waar het mij puur om gaat...(en volgens mij bedoeld de mr. van resal laser dat ook met zijn vergelijking) dat het gewoon te gek is hoe de overheid omgaat met dit soort (in mijn ogen) gevaarlijke bezigheden.

@test12 : wat jij zegt van RTFM...waar zit je met je hoofd. Iemand van 16 die de handleiding leest van zijn spookyblue 70mW kan misschien niet alle indirecte gevaren zien van zijn speeltje...dat ie niet in de straal moet kijken bij de uitgang zal ie wel snappen!

Groeten,

Chris van Diemen

----------


## test12

Dit is de zesde posting van mij in dit draadje.
Lees ze eens goed door, alle zes. Er staat nergens dat het risico vrij is.
Ik acht het risico bij grotere heel wat groter dan bij de spooky en zeker bij het stuntwerk wat ik wel eens gezien heb van een pro.
Ik weet niet de detais van het in de reportage aangehaalde ongeluk, maar eerlijk gezegd denk ik niet dat het met een spooky achtige veroorzaakt is.
Soms krijg ik wel eens het idee, dat Jantje, die zijn laatste krantenwijkcenten geinvesteerd heeft, nog verantwoorder omgaat dan menig ander. En als Jantje er ondeskundig of gevaarlijk mee omspringt moeten wij ons, die Jantje voorziet van, niet afvragen of we wel goed gehandeld hebben.  
En medeforummers dit is een forum, als iedereen alleen maar ja roept kom je niet verder.

m.v.g. Herman

----------


## moderator

Niet kunnen lezen en begrijpend lezen vormen bottlenecks...

laser toepassingen in de entertainemntindustrie en de risico's daarvan en hoe gaan we met deze risico's om. Dat is de discussie. Iedere vergelijking met pyro, geluid, licht auto's geven alleen maar onderwerpvervuiling.

Wanneer een andere veiligheidsrisico wordt aangehaald als referentiekader dan is dat prima: maar wees dan wel zo concreet om hierbij aan te geven op basis van welke argumenten je deze vergelijking trekt.
Dat voorkomt dat anderen alleen jouw referentiekader qua risico gaan bestrijden ipv inhoudelijk op het onderwerp reageren.

Bijdrage aan de discussie:
Wat mij betreft is er qua veiligheid en productaansprakelijkheid voldoende geregeld door de overheid.

De veroorzaker is is aansprakelijk. Nu klinkt bovenstaande heel mooi, maar zie als slachtoffer van een ongelukje met een lasershow maar eens je gelijk te halen.
Wat zou de overheid moeten regelen in dit geval?

----------


## DjFlo

Tja je gelijk halen zal nog wel eens moeilijk kunne worden. Niemand die toegeeft zo'n fout te hebben gemaakt.

Tja misschien een limiet bij lasers bijv niet meer dan 7 watt maarja dan heb je weer wie gaat dat controleren...

Ik bedenk nu ook maar wat er in me opkomt hoor! 

groeten

floris

----------


## turbomaster

de vraag is dan alleen : kan je iemand aansprakelijk stellen als de persoon die het toestel verkoop (wat meestal het geval is) niet eens de moeite en de tijd neemt om de risiko's uit te leggen aan zijn klanten? zou er daar beter niet iets aan gedaan worden vooraleer men weer vanalles gaat verbieden?

----------


## FiëstaLj

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DjFlo_
> 
> Tja je gelijk halen zal nog wel eens moeilijk kunne worden. Niemand die toegeeft zo'n fout te hebben gemaakt.
> 
> Tja misschien een limiet bij lasers bijv niet meer dan 7 watt maarja dan heb je weer wie gaat dat controleren...
> 
> Ik bedenk nu ook maar wat er in me opkomt hoor! 
> 
> groeten
> ...



En denk je dat een 7W laser niet gevaarlijk is op korte afstand ?.

En hoe wil je dan nog grote buitenshows gaan geven ?

Ff nadenken voordat je wat typt pipo..

----------


## Van_Diemen

Ik denk dat de reactie van Floris (djFlo) heel typerend is.

Er wordt hier op het forum vaak gesproken over de professionaliteit (of het gebrek daarvan) in de sector.
Ik denk dat uitspraken zoals "Tja misschien een limiet bij lasers bijv niet meer dan 7 watt" van iemand van 16 jaar met een drive in zonder enige laser-ervaring, dit beeld versterken.

Dat wil natuurlijk niet zeggen dat mensen die geen verstand van zaken hebben zich niet in de discussie mogen mengen (dan zou ik zelf ook niet meer mee doen)...maar beperk je dan in je commentaar tot die zaken waarvan je wel verstand heb! Of de dingen die je kunt onderbouwen!

Misschien kun je onderbouwen waarom jij bijv. een grens van 7 Watt zou nemen? Persoonlijk denk ik dat een kleinere laser (paar 100 mW) net zo gevaarlijk KAN zijn dan een grote laser (paar W). Ik denk dat de gevaren niet zitten in vermogen maar in de operator. 
Grote lasersystemen (die van een paar W) zijn meestal alleen voorbehouden aan de grote laser bedrijven. Dit soort bedrijven zullen echt wel mensen met verstand van zaken achter de knoppen zetten. 
Iemand die van een jaar of 16 (met alle respect) die met z'n spooky blue denkt te gaan crowd-scannen vanaf 2 meter hoog en 2 meter afstand...is in mijn ogen een veel groter gevaar! (denk niet dat ze in die disco in Israel een 7Watt laser hadden hangen  :Wink: )

Misschien moet ipv een grens bij 7 Watt de grens wel veel lager (200-300mW) ... en daarboven verplicte certificaten/diploma's zoiets. (als dat al niet zo is...dat weet ik niet)

Ik meen dat Hugo van LaserImage (een van de grote dacht ik zo) hier een tijdje op het forum actief is geweest...misschien kan die zijn mening over dit onderwerp wel met ons delen ????

Groeten,

Chris van Diemen

----------


## ORKZ

hier: http://www.osha-slc.gov/SLTC/laserhazards/index.html
vind je de Amerikaanse regelgeving over lasers op de werkplek. (werkplekken in het algemeen dus; weinig/niets over lasershows)

----------


## DjFlo

Ja jullie hebbe helemaal gelijk. Ik zal voortaan eerst ff bedenke wat ik typ

groeten

pipo :Wink: 

(floris)

----------


## Van_Diemen

Zijn er hier eigenlijk mensen die thuis zijn in de pro laser wereld?

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Van_Diemen_
> 
> Zijn er hier eigenlijk mensen die thuis zijn in de pro laser wereld?



Lopen er hier een 2-3tal rond op het forum...

----------


## driesmees

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DjFlo_
> Tja misschien een limiet bij lasers bijv niet meer dan 7 watt maarja dan heb je weer wie gaat dat controleren...



heb jij ook maar enig idee hoe zwaar een 7 watt laser is?
ik heb gehoord dat je met 1W je een sigaret aan kan steken, waar of niet???(je moet weten: het is 7W op ong een vierkant mm, de zon is ca 1mW per mm², of is dit een fout?)

----------


## FiëstaLj

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Van_Diemen_
> 
> Zijn er hier eigenlijk mensen die thuis zijn in de pro laser wereld?



Beetje...

----------


## Michael

Ik heb totaal geen enkel verstand van lasers maar was ook aan het denken om eens een lasertje aan te schaffen voor de drive-in. Zag bij musicstore een leuke catweazle liggen van 50MW. Nu is mijn vraag hoeveel mw is nog verantwoord om te gebruiken als amateur zijnde? Wel uitgaande ervan dat de regels in de handleiding nagevolgd worden.

----------


## FiëstaLj

Okeej ik zal me dan ook maar es in de discussie gaan mengen.

Mensen om te beginnen.. kijk ff uit met M(mega) Watts, en m(milli) watts..

Het topic begon op een goeie manier: namelijk kunnen lasershows gevaarlijk zijn, en hoe kan dat ?

Nou natuurlijk zijn lasershows gevaarlijk, omdat het laserlicht heel scherp gefocussed en fel is is het gevaarlijk voor je huid en je ogen... (hoe hoger de klasse van de laser des te gevaarlijker hij is)

Een laserpointer kan bijvoorbeeld geen tot weinig kwaad voor je huid.. maar kijk er niet op enkele meters afstand recht in... want zelfs zo'n kleine laserstraal kan je netvlies al beschadigen.

Okeej denken we nu..

En die grote show lasers dan ? van 10 Watt, etc.. zijn die dan niet ontzettend gevaarlijk ?

Het antwoord is (natuurlijk) JA ! die dingen kunnen levensgevaarlijk zijn.. Op een halve meter afstand steek ik daar binnen enkele seconden een sigaret mee aan... no problem...

Hoe komt het dan dat die lasers toch gebruikt kunnen worden voor audience scanning (figuren in het publiek maken). Nou om die figuren te maken wordt die single beam van de laser in een projector ingevoerd..

In die projector zit een hoop technische blabla onder andere om een x en y scanner aan te sturen.
Die bewegen heel erg snel (+30K) dus dat is meer dan 30.000x per seconde.. om figuurtjes te tekenen.

nu is dat allemaal leuk en aardig maar het kan nog steeds onveilig zijn (stel de aansturing van die scanner is kapot, de spiegels vallen stil... dan heb je weer die niet bewegende straal licht)

Daarom moet een laserprojector een scan fail safety hebben (een wat??? nou een apparaat dat de werking van de projector controleerd en ingrijpt als er iets fout gaat)

Dus als de stuursignalen wegvallen.. klats shutter dicht
bewegen de spiegels niet snel genoeg ? klats shutter dicht
valt de spanning van de projector weg ? klats shutter dicht

Dus door het gebruik van zo'n soort projector en geen overdreven hoge laservermogens kan er tijdens een lasershow weinig fout gaan.

Nou dat was een heel verhaal... ik laat het hier voor het moment even bij

----------


## Van_Diemen

Kijk...dit is een verhaal waar we iets mee kunnen! 

Ik heb eigenlijk een vraagje foor FiestaLJ:
Heeft het gebruik van een PCAOM (voor degene die niet weten wat het is...een module waarmee uit een witlicht laser verschillende kleuren gefilterd kunnen worden) ook nog enige gevolgen als we het hebben over mogelijke gevaren....Misschien beter anders geformuleed: hebben de verschillende golflengtes van de verschillende kleuren andere gevaren? 

Weet je trouwens hoe het zit met de scan fail safety in de kleine projectoren? (spooky blue e.d.)

Bedankt voor je leuke toelichting  :Wink: 

Groeten,

Chris van Diemen

----------


## FiëstaLj

Een pcaom (kleurenkristal)

Korte technische uitleg: Prisma wat door hoogfrequent techniek in trilling wordt gebracht, door die trilling op de juiste manier te sturen kun je een kleur uit witlicht afbuigen.

Deze techniek doet niks af aan de gevaren (je hebt wel te maken met je rendement) met andere woorden, door de pcaom heb je nog maar ongeveer 80% rendement uit je laser.

Overigens kan je een pcaom ook gebruiken om uit een gepolariseerde argon laser (groen/blauw) verschillende groen blauw tinten af te buigen.

In kleine projectoren als spooky blue zit naar mijn weten geen scan fail. Nu is het opzich wel zo dat de figuren in het geheugen zo gemaakt zijn dat (als je de minimale veiligheidsafstand in acht houdt) geen gevaar opleveren voor je publiek. En technisch kan er ook weinig fout gaan omdat als de spanning weg zou vallen, de laser ook meteen uit is.

----------


## cornedure

Ik hoop alleen dat we niet de Amerikaanse toer opgaan, waar een in de praktijk totaal verbod op audience scanning van kracht is. 

Een leuk artikeltje werd gepubliceerd in The Laserist van oktober 2000.

http://www.laserist.org/Laserist/sho..._scanning.html

----------


## laserguy

ik ga er mij niet verder in mengen aangezien hier op het forum al genoeg over te vinden is. Als je echt een mier wilt neuken dan zou je per figuur moeten berekenen hoeveel keer en hoe lang een straal op een bepaald punt komt en dan daaruit het vermogen bepalen... heeft u een momentje?
Meestal gaat men er dus vanuit dat een voldoende snelle scanning veilig is. Dat is zo voor ingewikkelde figuren maar voor een kleine figuur kan dit betekenen dat een straal per tijdseenheid (zeg maar kleiner dan 0.25s; dat is de reactietijd van het menselijk oog (ooglidreflex)) toch nog wel een heel aantal keer in hetzelfde punt, lees: oog, terechtkomt en daardoor kun je in die tijdsspanne dus toch nog een voldoende hoeveelheid straling binnenkrijgen die je oog kan beschadigen. Dus alleen maar beweren dat je met 30K scant betekent niet dat je d'office veilig bent!!
Bij veel omgevingslicht wordt ook de diameter van de pupil kleiner en op grotere afstand wordt de diameter van de laserstraal groter... op grotere afstanden en met veel tegenlicht ben je dus ook veiliger.
CONCLUSIE: JE MOET GEWOON ALTIJD OPLETTEN!!
@FiestaLJ: de spooky Blue heeft een volledige veiligheid op vastgelopen scanners (zij noemen het ACS dacht ik: analog continuous surveillance?) want bij het uitschakelen van de spanning doet een spooky nog een aantal seconden door (iets overbemeten voeding: 't is tenslotte wel kwaliteit!)

----------


## Banned

Tja wat is gevaarlijk ?

Zover ik weet is een laser gevaarlijk met een stilstaande straal.en dan hoeft een laser niet veel vermogen te hebben. Daarom zijn er een paar jaar terug de laserpennen verboden omdat deze straal het netvlies van de oog beschadigd.

Een laserstraal van een laser met een beetje vermogen is net zo gevaarlijk ) helemaal bij grote vermogens ( Brandgevaar ) Met een 6w argon kun je op 25M een cigaret aansteken als je wat geduld hebt !!!

Met een lasershow heb je geen stilstaande stralen,visueel gezien mischien wel maar een laser polst minimaal 12ooo keer aan uit per seconde ofzoiets ( kan het ook verkeerd hebben )en de scanners tekenen supersnel. Maar als  een laserguy stralen langer dan 1 seconde schiet van a naar b dan is hij of zij wel een beetje verkeerd bezig !!

Nu je tegenwoordig die spookyblue en stealth enzo hebt ) deze zijn toch goedgekeurd door de eeg normen) maar je zult ze niet alleen stralen op een punt zien projecteren ) deze stralen beweegt continu en als hij geen muziek hoort schakelt de laser uit.  

Als ik dit verkeerd heb hoor ik het graag

----------


## jeroenw

> citaat:heb jij ook maar enig idee hoe zwaar een 7 watt laser is?
> ik heb gehoord dat je met 1W je een sigaret aan kan steken, waar of niet???(je moet weten: het is 7W op ong een vierkant mm, de zon is ca 1mW per mm², of is dit een fout?)



Idd de zon levert (op een heldere zomerdag) een vermogen van zo'n 1000 W/m2 en dat is dus idd 1 mW/ mm2

Ik weet niet hoe de lasers zijn gedefineerd, is het zo dat een 10W laser een vermog van 10W/m2 heeft of 10W in die spot.
Want als het eerst het geval is zouden je sigaretten buiten meteen in de fik vliegen (de zon is maar 100x zo veel!). Maar als die 10W in een spot zitten van zeg 4mm2 (1.27mm doorsnee) dan kom je dus uit op een vermogen van 2.5 MW/m2 (ja, 2.5 MegaWatt) en dat is idd errug veel.
Weet iemand hoe dat zit?

Greetz
Jeroen

----------


## Lykle

Hallo allemaal,

Wat een goed forum is dit. Allemaal erg interessant.

Voor de opening van een gebouw met erg veel glas, wil ik eigenlijk een laserstraal van buiten door het glas naar binnen willen richten dan via verschillende spiegels de straal verbuigen en dan via een ander raam weer naar buiten laten gaan. Ik kan ervoor zorgen dat de straal nooit op ooghoogte komt.

In hoeverre is dit gevaarlijk? En wat voor soort laser heb ik dan nodig? 

Groetjes,

lykle

----------


## laserguy

@mephisto: en nu nog even herlezen wat er staat en dan pas je conclusies trekken:




> citaat:Meestal gaat men er dus vanuit dat een voldoende snelle scanning veilig is. Dat is zo voor ingewikkelde figuren maar voor een kleine figuur kan dit betekenen dat een straal per tijdseenheid (zeg maar kleiner dan 0.25s; dat is de reactietijd van het menselijk oog (ooglidreflex)) toch nog wel een heel aantal keer in hetzelfde punt, lees: oog, terechtkomt en daardoor kun je in die tijdsspanne dus toch nog een voldoende hoeveelheid straling binnenkrijgen die je oog kan beschadigen. Dus alleen maar beweren dat je met 30K scant betekent niet dat je d'office veilig bent!!



Ik heb het dus over figuren, geen punten! 
Wat betreft de Stealth laser: met de controller LC-1 kun je hem perfect op 1 straal zetten... Bij de Spooky Blue is dit inderdaad onmogelijk

----------


## Van_Diemen

@Lykle

Misschien is het makkelijker om te vertellen hoe groot het gebouw is?
wat voor hoogte? overdag of s'avonds? vanaf wat voor afstand moet het
te zien zijn? wat is je budget? (misscien wel de belangrijkste)

Het idee dat je beschrijft...wat wil je daarmee bereiken? wil je een
enkele straal naar binnen en naar buiten schieten? of moet er voordat
ie naar buiten gaat een scanner komen voor wat figuren of beamshows?

@iedereen?
Zijn er hier mensen die voor hun lasershow wel eens effect gratings gebruiken? Ik heb ze op de site van bijvoorbeeld medialas wel eens 
zien staan...zien er op zich leuk uit...goedkoop omdat je in principe 
alleen een laser en grating nodig hebt...
Daar komt echter nog een vraag bij...hoe gevaarlijk is het om zo'n 
effect spiegel te werken? wat doet het met lichtopbrengst? We hebben
het dan wel ineens over stilstaande stralen! in hoeverre is dit dan
verantwoord om te gebruiken?

Groeten,

Chris van Diemen

----------


## Lykle

Hoi Chris

Het gebouw is ongeveer 27*27*27 meter. 
Het gebouw bestaat grotendeels uit glas. Je kan op verschillende punten dwars door het gebouw naar de andere kant kijken. Zelfs scheidingsmuren tussen kantoren zijn van glas. 
Het publiek zit op ongeveer 25 meter van de voorkant van het gebouw. 
Ik zou graag willen dat het publiek de laser het gebouw ziet binnen gaan, dan verschillende ruimtes ziet passeren. Als de laser het gebouw verlaat hij verdwijnt in de lucht.
Dit geheel speelt zich 's nachts af.
Het gaat hier om een enkele beam. Het hoeft verder geen figuren of beamshows voor te stellen.
Eén enkele kleur is ok.
Over het budget is nog geen duidelijkheid. Het gaat om een prestigieus project. Ik heb een paar duizend Euro in mijn hoofd.
Het is belangrijk dat ik de laser uiteindelijk zelf kan bedienen en dat hij ongeveer een maand in mijn "bezit" kan zijn.

Groeten,

lykle

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Lykle_
> 
> Hoi Chris
> Over het budget is nog geen duidelijkheid. Het gaat om een prestigieus project. Ik heb een paar duizend Euro in mijn hoofd.
> Het is belangrijk dat ik de laser uiteindelijk zelf kan bedienen en dat hij ongeveer een maand in mijn "bezit" kan zijn.



Een lasershowtje met een iet of wat deftige laser kost al iets van 1000/h...Ik denk dat je je budget nog eens zal mogen herbekijken.

Ook is het zo dat je een laserstraal niet "ziet". Als je dus enig effect wil bereiken zou je het gebouw moeten vullen met nevel/rook en buiten waarschijnlijk ook voor een paar ferme rookmachinetjes zorgen.

Tiemen

----------


## FiëstaLj

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Van_Diemen_
> [br@iedereen?
> Zijn er hier mensen die voor hun lasershow wel eens effect gratings gebruiken? Ik heb ze op de site van bijvoorbeeld medialas wel eens 
> zien staan...zien er op zich leuk uit...goedkoop omdat je in principe 
> alleen een laser en grating nodig hebt...
> Daar komt echter nog een vraag bij...hoe gevaarlijk is het om zo'n 
> effect spiegel te werken? wat doet het met lichtopbrengst? We hebben
> het dan wel ineens over stilstaande stralen! in hoeverre is dit dan
> verantwoord om te gebruiken?
> ...



Ligt eraan wat voor grating we het hier over hebben ? en draait hij ook rond ? met wat voor snelheid ?

Zulke dingen zijn belangrijk om te bepalen hoe gevaarlijk de laserstralen zijn die het schijfje afgeeft...

----------


## laserguy

@lykle
gewoon standaard glas heeft een reflectiegraad van 13 tot 28% naargelang de soort (volgens mijn bron, een ingenieur bij een glasfabrikant). Als je met een redelijke vermogenslaser op glas gaat schijnen gaat dus een deel van je beam hierop weerkaatsen en krijg je dus reflecties die, aangezien 20% van laat ons zeggen 1 Watt nog altijd 200mW is en je spreekt zelf over een stilstaande straal, dus zeker gevaar opleveren!
Probeer het gebouw een AR coating te geven voor je gaat beamen..., tikt lekker aan in je budget... :Smile:

----------


## timescape

> citaat:Ook is het zo dat je een laserstraal niet "ziet". Als je dus enig effect wil bereiken zou je het gebouw moeten vullen met nevel/rook en buiten waarschijnlijk ook voor een paar ferme rookmachinetjes zorgen.
> 
> Tiemen



Mmmm, ik kan me nog herinneren van een vuurwerkshow met koniginnedag bij ons in het dorp, waarbij men ook een laser gebruikte om wat figuren te projecteren. Aan het einde hiervan, werd een singlebeam schuin de lucht ingezet. Deze was dus echt méér dan duidelijk zichtbaar, tot ver in de omgeving. 
Ik moet zeggen dat ik geen verstand heb van lasers, dus ik weet ook niet wat er verder gebruikt werd, maar dit zag er dus echt wel ruig uit...

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door timescape_
> [brMmmm, ik kan me nog herinneren van een vuurwerkshow met koniginnedag bij ons in het dorp, waarbij men ook een laser gebruikte om wat figuren te projecteren.



Waar vuur is, is rook...

----------


## Van_Diemen

@FiestaLJ

Gewoon een standaar grating die een vierkant punt raster projecteert. 
Er even van uitgaande dat hij niet draait...hoe zit je dan met 
veiligheid?

Groeten,

Chris van Diemen

----------


## Tiemen

Neem een rendement van 75% en pakweg 100 op 100 weerkaatsingen. Bij een 10W laser zou dat beteken dat 0.75 mW per straal weerktaatst wordt. Als we zo verderdenken is dat klasse II. Alleen bij langdurige blootstelling treedt schade op.

T

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Lazy_
> Waarom moet iemand wel een certificaat hebben om iets te mogen vliegen maar mag iedere "idioot" zo maar een laser kopen en er mee doen wat hij zelf wil...



Hallo Lazy,
FF een correctie:
er is (nog) geen sprake van het MOETEN hebben van een certificaat voor vliegen/riggen, en dus dat kan iedere "idioot" ook gewoon nog doen hoor. 
Tot ook daar het grote ongeluk (meer dan 10 doden!) mee is gebeurd.
De overheid eist (altijd achteraf!) dat je een aantoonbare opleiding opleiding hebt genoten voor het werk dat je doet en handleidingen en instructies hebt bij arbeidsmiddelen en materialen die je gebruikt. 
Daartoe is de werkgever verplicht, en als je freelancer bent ben je ahw je eigen werkgever.
Hoe groter de risico's bij dat arbeidsmiddel / materiaal hoe eerder de inspecties en verzekeraars daar een punt van zullen maken.
De soorten en erkenningen van de diverse opleidingen worden door de overheden steeds meer aan de branches zelf overgelaten.
En ik kan uit eigen ervaring melden dat dat beter is dan dat er een vage ambtenaar op een ministerie moet gaan oordelen over niveau en inhoud van opleidingen aan de hand van eindtermen-documenten: dat is allemaal (heel dure!) bureaucratie.

----------


## laserguy

Beste Tiemen,

even je voorbeeld herrekenen:
bij de eerste keer dat je het gebouw ingaat met je straal heb je dus met jouw rendement van 75% dus 25% weerkaatsing dat is dus 2.5Watt als vertrekt met 10W! Zeker geen klasse 2 dus!!

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door laserguy_
> 
> Beste Tiemen,
> 
> even je voorbeeld herrekenen:
> bij de eerste keer dat je het gebouw ingaat met je straal heb je dus met jouw rendement van 75% dus 25% weerkaatsing dat is dus 2.5Watt als vertrekt met 10W! Zeker geen klasse 2 dus!!



wtf? Effectgratings...De post erboven...(enne, rendement betekent juist het tegenovergestelde van wat jij hierboven beschrijft, rendement van een spiegel van 75% wil zeggen dat er 25% "niet weerkaatst" wordt.

----------


## laserguy

Sorry Tiemen,

ik zat nog met dat glazen gebouw in mijn hoofd van lykle... heeft dus NIKS te maken met jouw gratings maar het originele onderwerp is ondertussen weerom zo uitgebreid...

----------


## Chays

Hoi,

Ikzelf heb GEEN verstand van lasers!!

Maar ik denk dat geen enkele feestganger 10 jaar later nog eraan denkt dat die bril op vroege leeftijd komt doordat hij 10 jaar eerder op een of ander feest een laser in zijn oog heeft gehad.

Ook een fabrikant van deze apparaten kijkt wel uit voor minder verkopen evenals de winkeliers. Hierbij kunnen ze zich verschuilen achter het feit dat die dingen natuurlijk wel alleen door pro's gebruikt moet worden en dat ze er anders ook niks aan kunnen doen.

Dus ik denk dat de verantwoordelijkheid in dit geval (Helaas) Bij de eindgebruiker komt te liggen.

En ik kan me niet voorstellen dat een laser hoe zwak ook geen (geringe) schade aan de ogen aanricht.

Groet gijs

----------


## DMXlaser

Hi @ All

Na dit, soms wat uitwaaierende topic, gelezen te hebben wou ik ook mijn steentje bijdragen aan dit verhaal en toch een beetje de "knuppel in het hoenderhok"  gooien .

Ik beweer " LASER IS NIET GEVAARLIJK"

Een laser uit zichzelf is namelijk niet gevaarlijk, het is de persoon die de laser bedient die het gevaarlijk maakt.

Vergelijk een laser, welk vermogen dan ook, nou eens met een computer. Uit zichzelf doet dat ding niets, met de juiste persoon erachter kan er echter iets heel moois mee gedaan worden.

Een componist kan op een computer een prachtig muziekstuk maken waartegen een kleuter hooguit knoppies zal rammelen en er niets van zal bakken.

Zo ook met laser, je moet enige kennis van zaken hebben alvorens je eraan begint. Dat is met alles zo. Met lasers, met computers, met autorijden etc. Zet maar eens een 13 jarige in een auto op de snelweg...jikes...dekking zoeken !

Zet diezelfde 13 jarig 5 jaar later en enkele rijlessen rijker erin en het gaat wel goed.

Dus ervaring opdoen is het sleutelwoord.

Dan het punt " Certificeringen" 
Dit is een gevaarlijk iets. Niet zozeer vanwege die certificering, maar meer vanwege de overheidsinvloeden op iets waar menig ambtenaar geen snars van begrijpt. De bedrijven in de laserentertainment industrie ( waar ik er zelf ook een van ben ) hebben al enkele jaren een aantal leefregels geadopteerd uit naburige landen en organiseren zich in zaken zoals ILDA, PLASA etc om gezamenlijk wereldwijde normeringen te bedenken en toe te passen die juist voor veiligheid van lasergebruik moeten zorgen.

Allerhande zaken varierend van optische normeringen tot aan " Rules Of Conduct" worden besproken, getest aan de situaties zoals deze er zijn en worden geevalueerd op toepasbaarheid en effectiviteit.

Dus de laserindustrie doet zeker wel wat aan veiligheid. In de meeste moderne projectoren worden allerhande veiligheidszaken en circuits opgenomen om het de eindgebruiker zo makkelijk mogelijk te maken en zo veilig mogelijk.

Dit neemt echter niet weg dat het uiteindelijk de bekende " eikel" achter de controls is die verantwoordelijk is voor de laser en diens effecten, zowel goed als fout. Je kunt niet een complete industrie aan banden leggen omdat er een aantal "wannabee's" zijn die zaken fout doen.

Een certificering v.w.b. de betrouwbaarheid van een bedrijf zegt niets als daar geen goede controle op is, controle betekend extra werk en dat betekend kosten, dat betekend dat de laserindustrie die kosten zal moeten gaan betalen en deze kosten naar diens klanten gaat doorberekenen. Dus uiteindelijk is het de klant die de rekening betaald van zijn eigen gezeur om regelgeving. Ik vraag me af of dat slim is.

Daarnaast zegt een certificaat niet dat een bedrijf XYZ met een certificaat nu opeens altijd en eeuwig op een veilige manier de lasers bedient. De bediening die door mensenhanden gedaan wordt zal altijd zo sterk zijn als de zwakste schakel. D.w.z. dat als de laserist die de laser bedient door bijvoorbeeld zoiets menselijks als vermoeidheid even niet goed oplet, het al zo kan zijn dat er ergens schade optreedt. Ook al heeft die laserist een of ander certificaat.

Ik persoonlijk stel veiligeid boven effectiviteit. Desnoods dan maar een wat zwakkere laser en minder effecten als dat de veiligheid van de klanten en de medewerkers ten goede komt.

Tenslotte nog dit.
Het blijft ten alle tijden , voornamelijk bij verkoop van lasers aan onervaren personen, van belang dat het verkopende bedrijf de (nieuwe) laserist informeert over de mogelijkheden en veiligheidsaspecten die spelen bij bediening van een laser. Maar hoe goed en duidelijk dit ook gedaan wordt, de eindverantwoording ligt ten alle tijden bij de persoon die de laser bedient.

Grtx,

Peter

----------


## Diedel

ok, eerst maar een klein overzichtje over laserklasses, zodat we daar een beetje helderheid in hebben:

_
Normen (NEN-EN 60825)_


*Klasse1 - Veilige stralingsbronnen*
Zelfs onder de meest ongunstige omstandigheden is er geen gevaar door straling (uittredend vermogen is afhankelijk van de golflengte)

*Klasse 2 - Niet geheel veilige stralingsbronnen*In het zichtbare deel van het spectrum wordt een zo laag vermogen uitgezonden dat ogen sluiten (reflex)
Bescherming biedt. Blijven kijken in de bundel geeft gevaar voor oogletsel (uittredend vermogen niet groter dan 1 mW)

*Klasse 3a -  Beperkt gevaarlijke stralingsbronnen*
De intensiteit is zo laag dat iemand met een onbeschermd oog normaal geen letsel zal lopen.  Bij bewust in de bundel kijken of bij gebruik van optische  hulpmiddelen (waterpaskijker) bestaat gevaar voor oogletsel. (uittredend vermogen tussen 1 en 5 mW, maar de straalintensiteit niet groter dan 1mW per Æ 7 mm).

*Klasse 3b - Gevaarlijke stralingsbronnen*De directe bundel en spiegelend gereflecteerde bundel kan gevaar opleveren, de diffuse reflectie niet.
(uittredend vermogen tussen 5 en 500 mW of niet groter dan 4mW maar met een straalintensiteit groter dan 1mW per Æ 7 mm).

*Klasse 4 - Zeer gevaarlijke stralingsbronnen*Lasers met een uittredend vermogen van meer dan 500 mW. Kijken in de bundel of spiegelende reflecties en diffuus gereflecteerd licht, kunnen oogletsel geven. Er bestaat gevaar voor verbranden van de huid en het ontstaan van brand.

Herman zegt "Het risico wat je met de kleinere loopt (80mw), bij doordacht gebruik (RTFM), is naar mijn mening acceptabel. "

Volgens mij zijn risico's in ons vakgebied nooit acceptabel. We zijn juist constant bezig met de risico's uitsluiten en minimaliseren. Op het gebied van de laser waar jij het over hebt, 80 mW, denk ik dat je dus absoluut geen risico moet nemen en zeker moet weten dat je die uit de ogen van je publiek houdt, anders richt je domweg letsel aan.

Tiemen zijn zin "Het is niet omdat je oren fluiten (en dus pijn doen) dat er blijvende schade optreedt" begrijp ik niet helemaal goed. Als je bedoelt dat fluitende oren een direct gevolg zijn van een gehoorsbeschadiging ben ik het met je eens, zoniet, laat het weten, dan kom ik erop terug.

Verder ben ik het eens met AXS, Pyro en laser hebben een extra risico factor, namelijk de uitwerking. 

Hopelijk wat helderheid en weer wat nieuwe stof tot discussie  :Big Grin: 

Groets,

Diedel!

----------


## DMXlaser

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Diedel_
> 
> ok, eerst maar een klein overzichtje over laserklasses, zodat we daar een beetje helderheid in hebben:
> 
> _
> Normen (NEN-EN 60825)_
> 
> 
> *Klasse1 - Veilige stralingsbronnen*
> ...



Allemaal mooi die klassificeringen, maar....bij het samenstellen van deze is men toentertijd uitgegaan van gas gebaseerde lasers.

Voorbeeldje:

Een Argon 500 mW is inderdaad erg krachtig en kan, mede omdat er toentertijd nog niet van die snelle scanners bestonden als nu, zeker in het toenmalige licht bekeken, schadelijk zijn.

Een gelijkwaardige lichtintensiteit met een DPSS laser is momenteel een groene DPSS van 150 ~ 200 mW. Een groene DPSS laser straalt uit op 532 nM, wat dus erg dicht zit bij de gevoeligheidsmax van onze ogen van 555. De oudere argons zaten rond de 514 ( en dan nog een paar freq's ) Dus daar was veel meer vermogen nodig voor dezelfde lichtintensiteit.

Ergo, een Argon van 1 watt die voorheen tot klasse 4 zou behoren , wordt nu geevenaard qua lichtintensiteit door een klasse 3A DPSS laser.

Dus met dat in je achterhoofd is het allemaal al een stuk veiliger geworden.




> citaat:
> 
> Herman zegt "Het risico wat je met de kleinere loopt (80mw), bij doordacht gebruik (RTFM), is naar mijn mening acceptabel. "
> 
> Volgens mij zijn risico's in ons vakgebied nooit acceptabel. We zijn juist constant bezig met de risico's uitsluiten en minimaliseren. Op het gebied van de laser waar jij het over hebt, 80 mW, denk ik dat je dus absoluut geen risico moet nemen en zeker moet weten dat je die uit de ogen van je publiek houdt, anders richt je domweg letsel aan.



Helemaal mee eens, want draai de berekening maar eens om, een DPSS van 80 mW is equivalent aan een Argon van ruwweg 3 x 80 mW = 240 mW.
Daarbij was de straal van een argon minder geconcentreerd ( hogere divergentie ) waardoor de intensiteit per effectieve mm afnam.
Nu met de DPSS, vooral die van Medialas met hun ragdunne lasers, is de divergentie vele malen lager en dus de intensiteit die je meet als de laser erens op "valt" veel hoger.

[quote]citaat:

Tiemen zijn zin "Het is niet omdat je oren fluiten (en dus pijn doen) dat er blijvende schade optreedt" begrijp ik niet helemaal goed. Als je bedoelt dat fluitende oren een direct gevolg zijn van een gehoor

----------


## Ik hier

Er is wel degelijk een richtlijn voor laser veilighijd net zoals in duitsland maar hier in nederland is er geen instantie die dit controleerd. In duitsland kan een hallenmeister eisen dat er een T.U.F. keuring gemaakt word, en dat word veel gedaan maar als er daar een lasershow gedaan word door de duitsers zelf dan doen ze die keuring ook niet altijd dan vertrouwd de hallenmeister op de laser-oparator.
Er zijn wel kosten verbonden aan een T.U.F. keuring en die zijn fors tussen de  1000,- en 1500,- maar dan ben je wel verzekerd dat je veilig bezig bent.

----------


## moderator

Hallo "ik hier"

Kan je aangeven wat de TUV dan keurt? of welke TUV prufung er wordt uitgevoerd?

----------


## Ik hier

Die keurmeester meet op de plaats van het publiek (voorste rij stoelen) de licht intensiteit van de verschillende laser effecten en dit word aangegeven in lichtintensiteit per m2 (er is hier een berekening voor) hij bekijkt dan op hoeveel vermogen je de laser mag zetten bij gebruik van glasvezel kun je de divergence makkelijk aanpassen (de dikte van de straal) en maakt hier een rapport van. Deze moet de laser operator en de keurmeester ondertekenen (in drievoud)een voor de hallenmeister een voor de operator en een voor de keurmeester zelf.In dit rapport staat alles beschreven zoals; de situatie op het podium ivm dansers en dat ze geïnstrueerd moeten zijn ; wie de opdracht gever is; wie de lasershow verzorgt; wat voor laser er gebruikt word ; en verder alle technische data. Bij vaste installatie in Nederland kan je dus ook zo'n T.U.F keuring uit laten voeren.

----------


## Ik hier

Sorry het is TUV ipv TUF misschien heb je hier wat aan http://www.de.tuv.com/en/products_an...r_security.php

----------


## DMXlaser

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Ik hier_
> 
> Die keurmeester meet op de plaats van het publiek (voorste rij stoelen) de licht intensiteit van de verschillende laser effecten en dit word aangegeven in lichtintensiteit per m2 (er is hier een berekening voor) hij bekijkt dan op hoeveel vermogen je de laser mag zetten bij gebruik van glasvezel kun je de divergence makkelijk aanpassen (de dikte van de straal) en maakt hier een rapport van. Deze moet de laser operator en de keurmeester ondertekenen (in drievoud)een voor de hallenmeister een voor de operator en een voor de keurmeester zelf.In dit rapport staat alles beschreven zoals; de situatie op het podium ivm dansers en dat ze geïnstrueerd moeten zijn ; wie de opdracht gever is; wie de lasershow verzorgt; wat voor laser er gebruikt word ; en verder alle technische data. Bij vaste installatie in Nederland kan je dus ook zo'n T.U.F keuring uit laten voeren.



Beste Ikke_hier,

In Nederland mag er dan misschien geen "officiele" instantie zijn die "keurmeesters" op pad stuurd, maar daar mag je ook dankbaar voor zijn. Tot dusver heeft de nederlandse laserindustrie zelf afdoende zorg ervoor gedragen dat het er veilig aan toe gaat en dat er geen excessen optreden. Door goed vakmanschap te leveren en veiligheid hoog in het vaandel te stellen kun je dit zelf allemaal doen.

De originele basis van deze thread was een uitspraak van meneer Resal in een programma. Deze uitspraak heb ik helaas nimmer gehoord, maar de lengte en duur van deze thread zegt genoeg.

Het feit dat de duitse TÜV het spul meet in Duistland is vanwege wettelijke verordeningen, maar daar zijn de clubhouders in Duistland ook niet altijd blij mee. Iedere show, elk dingetje wat ze doen, daar moet de TÜV van meevreten, want iedere show wordt inderdaad 1000 tot 2000 Euro duurder door dit gehannes.

Het is dus meer geldklopperij dan echt een beveiliging, want alleen een document uitreiken in 3 voud waarin staat wie , wat en hoe beveiligd de boel ook nog niet. het is en blijft de verantwoording van de bediening en dus het laserbedrijf zelf om e.e.a. te controleren en veilig te maken.

Wat ik overigens mis in je betoog is de 3/5 regel.
De laser dient niminaal 3 meter boven vloernieveau opgesteld te worden en de afstand tussen projector en de eerste toeschouwers dient minimaal 5 meter te zijn.  Daar controleren ze ook op.

Maar veel meer als dat doet de TUV niet en als daardoor iedere show die uitgezet wordt ergens 1500 Euro duurder moet zijn, dan kun je voor jezelf wel berekenen dat er bar weinig shows loskomen vanuit de horeca, want het is de klant die de show wil hebben die uiteindelijk het hele handeltje moet betalen. Dus wat dat aangaat zou ik niet zo "geil" zijn op een TUV keuring.

Ik ben wel met je eens dat *iedere* persoon die een laser bediend, zijn/haar verantwoording aan moet kunnen en moet weten wat ie doet en wat ie beslist NIET moet doen. Dat is en blijft zo.

grt,

Peter

----------


## masterblaster

Gaan we na  3 kwart jaar weer even verder.
Is er in Nederland nou welof niet een wet waarin beschreven staat wat je met een laser mag uitvreeten of niet.
DAt onze oosterburen het zo goed gedaan hebben met hun keurings dienst de TÜV is allemaal leuk en aardig maar ik kan me zo'n jaar of 5 a10 geleden herinneren dat er lasershows gegeven werden met een doek ervoor wat ervoor zou zorgen dat het niet schadelijk voor je ogen was.
Dus wat is nou waar en wat niet.

Iedereen is het met elkaar eens dat het door iemand met "goede ervaring" bediend moet worden. Maar dit geeft geen duidelijkheid voor de beginnende laser man.

Bij voorbaat dank.

----------


## jurjen_barel

Voor zover ik weet staat er in de wet nog totaal niets beschreven over het gebruik van lasers. Je mag ermee doen en laten wat je wilt!
Zo kan de kleinste discobrugger al een laser van een paar Watt kopen en ermee uitvreten wat ie wil. Dat het misgaat, omdat ie er niet mee om kan gaan, had dus niet voorkomen kunnen worden.

We zijn weer lekker bezig in ons landje.  :Smile:

----------


## Banned

Ik denk ook dat de verkoper een beetje verantwoordelijk is !

Als je als verkoper een 12 jarig jongetje een laser verkoopt van 5W argon ofzo vindt ik een beetje vreemd hoor.

Mocht er zijn vader erbij zijn OK maar dan wel even laten weten aan zijn PA dat er gevaarlijke kanten aan zitten.

Elke laser is gevaarlijk of je nu eentje heb van 5mw of een van 5W.

Laserpennen zijn ook uit de handel genomen geloof ik een paar jaar terug.

Stilstaande stralen zijn gevaarlijk,
zoland de straal in beweging is deze een stuk minder gevaarlijk.

het is juist niet de laser die het gevaarlijkist is maar de manier HOE de gebruiker hem gebruikt !

----------


## Dionisys

Een 1 Watt is inderdaad al zo sterk dat je je hand er misschien 5 seconden voor kan houden, alvorens je pijn krijgt. Na die 5 seconden krijg je een brandwond. Denk dus maar eens uit wat het met je ogen doet.

Wij hebben op al onze hoogvermogens lasers (3,5w ; 6,5w ; 12w) een scanner driver zitten met een laser safety optie. Met die optie kan je een lijn trekken in je beeldspectrum en alle output onder die lijn terugregelen naar acceptabel niveau (desnoods nul). Alles boven die lijn (boven het publiek) heeft dan volle output. Schade aan het netvlies is er alleen bij een bepaald aantal J per m2 op het netvlies. Heel eventjes veroorzaakt dat je 'sterretjes' ziet, maar nog geen permanente schade. Langdurig is een groot probleem. Stilstaande beelden in het publiek moet dus voorkomen worden.  

In Nederland is het zo geregeld dat je pas berecht wordt, wanneer het fout gaat. Bij ernstige oogschade of brandwonden, waaruit een aanklacht voortkomt krijg je dan grove nalatigheid voor je voeten met een schade claim en mogelijk een gevangenisstraf (als het om meerdere gedupeerden gaat, en er geen sprake is van een ongeval). Vergelijkbaar met het aanrijden van een minderjarige fietser, ook al had die fietser geen voorrang. Extra oplettendheid was geboden, en dat heb jij in de ogen van de rechter gewoonweg niet aan gehoor gegeven.

Regels zijn er in Nederland (nog) niet. Wij trekken dus onze eigen regels, om op die manier toch verantwoord onze shows te kunnen maken. HEt publiek is dus geheel afhankelijk van de grenzen die de show-maker voor zichzelf heeft gesteld.

Hieronder, wat er uit overheidswege over de (inmiddels verboden) laser pointers gezegd wordt (dit gaat nog maar over milliwatts):

*Gezondheidskundige advieswaarde*
De Gezondheidsraad geeft in haar advies "Optische straling" (Gr93) een duidelijke onderbouwing van de limietwaarde en een beschrijving van de schadedrempel. Bij een blootstellingstijd van 0,25 s adviseert de Gezondheidsraad bij een golflengte van 670 nm een maximale bestralingssterkte van 5,5 J/m2. 

Wat is nu de realiteit bij dergelijke lasers? De divergentie van de bundel van deze lasers varieert van 0,4 - 1,6 mrad bij een uittreediameter van 1-3 millimeter. Uitgaande van een gemiddelde divergentie van 1 mrad en een maximaal toegestaan vermogen van 5 mW betekent dit dat bij een uittreediameter (d) van 3 mm het maximaal aanvaardbare blootstellingsniveau van 5,5 J/m2 wordt overschreden op een afstand kleiner dan 14 meter. Wanneer een uittreediameter van 1 mm wordt gehanteerd bedraagt deze afstand zelfs 16 m. Overigens blijkt het werkelijk uitgezonden vermogen afhankelijk te zijn van het merk en type laser en van de kwaliteit van de batterij. 

Nu is bij de vaststelling van de maximaal aanvaardbare niveaus uiteraard rekening gehouden met een zekere veiligheidsfactor. De schadedrempel voor netvliesverbranding ligt bij een blootstellingstijd van 0,25 s op circa 7,5 x 10-4 J op het netvlies (Gr93). Dit komt in de meest ongunstige situatie, bij een geheel geopende pupil (diameter van 8 mm) neer op een bestralingsdosis op het hoornvlies van ongeveer 15 J/m2. Met een laserpointer van 5 mW kan dit worden bereikt op een afstand van 8,3 m bij een uittreediameter van 1 mm en een divergentie van 1 mrad en op 6,3 m bij een uittreediamter van 3 mm. 
Onder daglichtomstandigheden is een pupildiameter van 3 mm voor velen een meer realistische situatie. Dit is de gemiddelde pupildiameter van gezonde mensen in een heldere omgeving. In die situatie is een minimale bestralingsdosis van circa 105 J/m2 nodig, dat wil zeggen een factor 7 hoger. Een dergelijk niveau wordt door de genoemde lasers overschreden binnen een afstand van 0,9 m bij een uittreediamter van 3 mm of op 2,9 m bij een uittreediameter van 1 mm. Hieruit blijkt dat vooral wanneer mensen hiermee opzettelijk in de ogen wordt geschenen, verdere schademeldingen niet kunnen uitblijven. 

*Veiligheidsmaatregelen*
Veiligheidsmaatregelen kunnen op de klasse-indeling, op de maximaal aanvaardbare blootstellingsniveaus of op de minimale veilige afstand worden gebaseerd. Deze laatste kan zoals hiervoor is vermeld, worden berekend uit het maximaal aanvaardbare blootstellingsniveau, rekening houdend met de fysische karakteristieken van de laser, te weten de divergentie, de uittreediameter, het vermogen en de blootstellingsduur. 

In haar rapport over Laserveiligheid in de gezondheidszorg heeft de Nationale Commissie Laserveiligheid in 1993 reeds gesteld: 
_Als uitgangspunt moet gelden: baseer de veiligheidsmaatregelen rondom een laser in de eerste plaats op de gevarenafstanden, rekening houdend met de divergentie, en niet allereerst op de klasse-indeling._ 

Helaas zijn veel mensen, waaronder artsen en laserveiligheidsdeskundigen, op het verkeerde been gezet door de klasseaanduiding. Zij zijn van mening dat dergelijke lasers zonder problemen gebruikt kunnen worden omdat het klasse 3a lasers zijn. Die zouden tenslotte volgens de definitie geen schade aan het oog kunnen opleveren omdat de knipperreflex het oog afdoende beschermt. Uit het voorgaande blijkt dat dit niet het geval is.

bron: Laboratorium voor Stralingsonderzoek, RIVM ; Postbus 1 ; 3720 BA Bilthoven

Lasershows zijn dus absoluut niet gevaarlijk voor de ogen, als er verantwoord mee omgesprongen wordt. Een 5kw Fresnel geeft ook oogschade op het moment dat je erin blijft kijken, ook al doet het zeer. Hetzelfde geld voor lasers  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  . Vermijdt oogcontact en geniet van de show, en ga alleen naar shows waar professionele deskundigen de show leiden. :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

Je moet bij laser gewoon je gezonde verstand gebruiken.
En geen punten in het publiek gaan zetten.

Ook dat er niet in het publiek geprojecteerd zou mogen worden is onzin!
Sommige effecten zijn juist bedoelt daarvoor (denk aan tunnels ed.), echter moet je als je met laser bezig bent, wel je verandwoording trekken.

We hebben zelf een 1,5watt witlicht DPPS laser, en zelfs daarmee gaan we heel beperkt het publiek in, en enkel met "strepen" en vlakken.
4punten het publiek injagen is NOT DONE!

----------


## Dionisys

Exact. 

Ik gebruik mijzelf en mijn laserpower meter altijd als indicatie. Merk ik dat het alleen al irritant gaat worden in het publiek draai ik hem terug. Dat kan software matig en hardware matig.

Strepen, punten het is allemaal om het even. In het publiek moet je voorzichtig zijn, en je gezonde verstand gebruiken. 15J/m2 is niet veel, dat red je met een 10mw laser al. Dat moet je gewoon altijd in het achterhoofd houden als je met lasers gaat spelen. Want als je iemand er onrecht mee aandoed, ben je gewoon het spreekwoordelijke bokkie. En terecht..

----------


## BAJ productions

> Zoals gisteren avond werd beweerd door een medewerker van Resal Laser in het prgramma Editie.nl van RTL4, is het gebruik van Lasers in discotheken en op evenementen gevaarlijk voor de bezoekers.
> Dit naar aanleiding van een ongeluk in Israel.
> Voor het complete interview kijk even op:
> 
> http://www.rtl.nl/actueel/editienl/
> 
> Wat is jullie mening omtrent dit interview??



weet je wie daar veel van kan? jij zelf teminste volgens mij sta jij in dieka want jouw naam hing op de muur. maar eerste opmerking die ik maakte wanneer zal de eerste claem komen. maar goed jouw keus!

----------


## laserguy

> weet je wie daar veel van kan? jij zelf teminste volgens mij sta jij in dieka want jouw naam hing op de muur. maar eerste opmerking die ik maakte wanneer zal de eerste claem komen. maar goed jouw keus!



Kan dit even in het Nederlands? Ik DENK dat dit een leuk discussiepunt is maar ik snap niets van deze zinnen.

----------


## Spekkie

> Ik heb totaal geen enkel verstand van lasers maar was ook aan het denken om eens een lasertje aan te schaffen voor de drive-in. Zag bij musicstore een leuke catweazle liggen van 50MW. Nu is mijn vraag hoeveel mw is nog verantwoord om te gebruiken als amateur zijnde? Wel uitgaande ervan dat de regels in de handleiding nagevolgd worden.



Ik denk dat hier een heel eenvoudige regel voor is,
vanaf 100mw beginne de diodelasertjes echt verschrikkelijk in prijs te stijgen, met als gevolg, zo goed als onbetaalbaar voor drive-in show. vanaf dan moet je mischien is rustig beginne denke hoe je het toestelletje hangt, alhoewel ik het al bij al toch echt flauw vind om de gevaren van lasers zo hoog in het vaandel te zetten, ok, het is echt niet de bedoeling voor zo maar effe lekker in 1 gebundelde straal te kijken, maar denk eens effe na, ik denk dat er ooit meer gewonden zijn gevallen door vallende MH's dan door lasers.

Daarnaast, de bedrijven die echte joekels kopen, die dragen bij mijn wete ook wel zorg voor zo een toestel, met als gevolg dat ze er echt geen zotte dingen mee gaan doen!

----------


## axs

> maar denk eens effe na, ik denk dat er ooit meer gewonden zijn gevallen door vallende MH's dan door lasers.
> 
> Daarnaast, de bedrijven die echte joekels kopen, die dragen bij mijn wete ook wel zorg voor zo een toestel, met als gevolg dat ze er echt geen zotte dingen mee gaan doen!



Als je nu zou zeggen, vallende MH's en VALLENDE lasers...
Bij laserlicht heb je te maken met een heel andere gevarenzone en heel andere risico's. De vergelijking die je maakt slaat dus nergens op.

En ik ken ook bedrijven die enorme veel geld investeren in apparatuur, maar hooo maar als het gaat om die dingen op een juiste en veilige manier toepassen.

Je vergelijking gaat dus helemaal niet op!

----------


## masterblaster

ik wou net zeggen bij grote bedrijven is bijna altijd de vuistregel tijd is geld en operators kosten geld en het inregelen dat dat ding dus niet in je publiek komt kost weer tijd
dus reken maar uit geen kosten+laser=problemen.
En ja het gebeurt bijna nooit dat er iemand echt blind van word maar schade aan je oog is er echt wel.
Ik ben het levende bewijs door zo'n klote laserpennetje en een hele vervelende klasgenoot op de basisschool.
Niet dat ik niks meer zie of heel slecht zie maar er was toendertijd toch echt verschil met voor "laserbehandeling"en na daarom schreuw ik tegenwoordig zo hard over lasers

----------


## LJKEVIN

Hey .. ik ben nog jong... maar werk geregeld met spooky's (v2)en een actormate club II (mn eigen laser)
Ik monteer ze goed, safety's, niet op een meter afstand, van waar de mensen kunnen staan.
Verder laat ik mijn laser(actormate) vooral veel wapperen..
niet met 1 punt op 1 plek laten staan etc etc..

Wat kan ik er nog meer BETER mee doen ???

Kevin

----------


## mini7

Hallo, 

Ik ben een leek op dit gebied, laat ik dat voorop stellen. Ik hoop dat ik hier het beste antwoord op mijn vraag kan horen van mensen die er wel verstand van hebben. Ik heb dit hele topic doorgelezen en ben toch wel een beetje afgeschrokken. 

We hebben binnenkort een open dag op onze jeugdvereniging. En nu leek het me leuk om de kinderen en ouders te vermaken met een laser. Gewoon 1 liedje met wat laser effecten als opening. Mijn oog is gevallen op een 200mW laser, die reageerd op geluid en aan te sluiten is via dmx. Ik zou deze gewoon op het geluid willen laten reageren. Verder hebben we wat scanners en parren die wel dmx gestuurd zijn.

De laser wil ik op een hoogte van 3 meter hangen met een afstand van 4 meter van het publiek. En dan gewoon op geluid laten reageren en dus een intern programma afspelen. Is dit veilig?? Of raden jullie het me af om hieraan te beginnen?

Alvast bedankt!

Groetjes, Roel  :Smile:

----------


## LJ Gerrit

> weet je wie daar veel van kan? jij zelf teminste volgens mij sta jij in dieka want jouw naam hing op de muur. maar eerste opmerking die ik maakte wanneer zal de eerste claem komen. maar goed jouw keus!



Klopt ik sta nog steeds in Dieka te "spelen" met een 6 Watt water gekoelde Tarm laser. De rest van je vraagstelling begrijp ik niet helemaal, verklaar je nader...in het Nederlands aub  :Confused: .
Misschien kunnen we in deze topic weer een frisse wind blazen.

----------


## rolanddeg

> Hallo, 
> 
> Ik ben een leek op dit gebied, laat ik dat voorop stellen. Ik hoop dat ik hier het beste antwoord op mijn vraag kan horen van mensen die er wel verstand van hebben. Ik heb dit hele topic doorgelezen en ben toch wel een beetje afgeschrokken. 
> 
> We hebben binnenkort een open dag op onze jeugdvereniging. En nu leek het me leuk om de kinderen en ouders te vermaken met een laser. Gewoon 1 liedje met wat laser effecten als opening. Mijn oog is gevallen op een 200mW laser, die reageerd op geluid en aan te sluiten is via dmx. Ik zou deze gewoon op het geluid willen laten reageren. Verder hebben we wat scanners en parren die wel dmx gestuurd zijn.
> 
> De laser wil ik op een hoogte van 3 meter hangen met een afstand van 4 meter van het publiek. En dan gewoon op geluid laten reageren en dus een intern programma afspelen. Is dit veilig?? Of raden jullie het me af om hieraan te beginnen?
> 
> Alvast bedankt!
> ...



Als je de stralen maar constant in beweging houdt zie ik het probleem niet echt... Meestal zijn die dmx dingetjes wel beveiligd tegen stilstaande figuren. Althans, ik heb nooit problemen gehad met dergelijke lasertjes! (ookal gebruik ik vrijwel nooit DMX lasers, ilda rulezz!!!!  :Wink: )

----------

